# More scarce poisons



## poisons4me (Sep 27, 2006)

Some more of my favorites,left to right.Very scarce mint Paine drugs Rochester NY,not to be taken. Next,M & L Antiseptic fluid also mint,crude and pretty scarce. Last is one it took me a while to trace the history on....very hard to find A.W.Dows Lowell Mass.(original spelling dowse) on shoulder in dark purple without damage and shaped like other bug poisons but larger,very cool.


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice ones, Rick! The Dows is a new one to me. Very cool bottles. I'll have to put up a pic of my latest additions soon. Thanks for sharing. ~Jim


----------



## danwindows (Jun 16, 2010)

NOTE TO "poisons4me" RE: "original spelling dowse" in your post. That would not exactly be correct.

 The original, namesake, A. W. Dows is my great, great grandfather. He always spelled our name sans the "e", as we all did in our line of the family beginning with Ebenezer (b. 1693 Charlestown Mass.) of our 3rd generation here.

 The A. W. stands for Amos Wright Dows, though he retired early turning the business over to his son, my Great Grand Uncle Azro Milton Dows in 1883.

 I have here on my desk a plain clear bottle with a label from A.W. Dows' pharmacy for "Diarrhea & Cholera Syrup" containing "17% alcohol & 2 grains of opium to the fluid ounce." It may not cure you, but who'd care after taking a teaspoonful of that? Needn't worry, tho; it's "Sold and guaranteed under the Pure Food and Drugs Act June 30, 1906"! 

 Thanx for sharing the pic of the bottle!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice ones, Rick.  Not familiar with any of them, but I'm sure I got something on them somewhere.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 30, 2010)

solid piece of family history dan..thanks for sharing


----------

